# 9.0 -> 9.1 Update postgresql pgcrypto crash.



## perbeatus (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi.

I've just updated FreeBSD from 9.0 to 9.1 and now in postgresql 9.0 I can't use the crypt function. When I tried to load /usr/local/lib/postgresql/pgcrypto.so file I get this error message:

```
psql:/usr/local/share/postgresql/contrib/pgcrypto.sql:9: ERROR:  can't load library "/usr/local/lib/postgresql/pgcrypto.so": dlopen (/usr/local/lib/postgresql/pgcrypto.so) failed: /lib/libthr.so.3: Undefined symbol "__getcontextx_size"
```

Already tried reinstalling postgres-contrib and postgres-server.

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2013)

This may be due to lang/python27 having PTH on when it needs to be off or vice versa.


----------



## perbeatus (Mar 5, 2013)

OK. You are really a Senior UNIX Engineer 

I've had PTH=off.
Recompiled Python27 with PTH=on and successfully loaded pgcrypto.sql.

Thank you, SirDice!


----------

